# Tulsa Time



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

anyone livin on Tulsa Time???


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> anyone livin on Tulsa Time???




Almost every freaking day


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Qual finished. Open brought 27 back to land blind.


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

So.... who won the Qual?


----------



## aaron james (Jun 14, 2005)

Mitch Patterson with his 18 mnth old Rita puppy won the Qual
2nd was a newer guy to the sport his 2nd qual Bernie with Mazie

Congrats


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

aaron james said:


> Mitch Patterson with his 18 mnth old Rita puppy won the Qual
> 2nd was a newer guy to the sport his 2nd qual Bernie with Mazie
> 
> Congrats


Congrats to Mitch!  One of my favorite puppies!


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Qual finished. Open brought 27 back to land blind.


who were the open dogs clled back to land blind?


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

sinner said:


> who were the open dogs called back to land blind?


"Nothing I can do about it now" Willie Nelson


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS to Bernie and Maizy! Another Beck trained team......go Team Beck!!!! What a wonderful way to end the season. Maizy, enjoy some much earned time off on the sofa.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

OPEN

Twelve dogs back to water marks, which will be run tomorrow

Beck: Rooster, Cody
George: Mike
Gierman: Dolly
Rorem: Lilly, Sailor, Scraper, Skipper, Zowie
Trott: Pacer, Prime, Sammie


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the Open news!! Best of luck to all....especially to Rorem and "Skipper"   

Judy


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

I know John Russell got 3rd in the Qaul... Katie


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

Any Amateur news?


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> I know John Russell got 3rd in the Qaul... Katie



How did he do that?


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

It was with his young dog that is all I know... Katie


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Katy, I think you are referring to a different FT. Same weekend, different location.

Ted


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Ah I see... Thanks Ted...... Thought they were there!! Thanks... Katie


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*Open Results*

1) *FC*/AFC Freeridin Wowie Zowie; O: Shih, H: Rorem

2) Sailor: O: Mackey, H: Rorem
3) Scraper: O: Sweezey, H: Rorem
4) Pacer: O: Boice, H: Trott
RJ) Sammie: O: Olson, H: Trott
Do not know the rest of the JAMS

The win gave the old man his FC!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*WOWIE ZOWIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*Congratulations on your FC!!!!! That's great! * 

Congratulations to Joanne, Kent, and Dave Rorem!

Congratulations to all!

Paul & Jenn


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

What a year Ted !!!!!!!!! Congrats...


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Well how cool is that, Ted!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!

Andy


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Ted,

Congrats! 

BTW anyupdate on Buffy?

FOM


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

FOM said:


> Ted,
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> ...


Thank you. I can't tell you how happy I am for the old man!

As for the Buff Meister, I walk her three times a day for 15 minutes per walk, stretch and ice her after each walk. Then we do underwater treadmill twice a week. It is slow but steady. I am hoping she can start training in February

Ted


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Congrats Ted! What a year you have had!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Ted,

CONGRATS!

Congratulations also to Joanne & Roy, Kent and Dave!! Way to go! Ann & Bob


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats to Rorem for sweeping the top three places! Also, congrats to Ted & Zowie!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

David has had a spectacular year so far.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good going Zowie!!!*

Ted and Dave Rorem did OK too.


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

A huge congrats to Judi Carter and RockErin Red River Ruckus for winning the Amateur!

Chris


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Wahooo! Way to go Judi, Kent and especially Red! You guys owned the day! 

Richard Davis


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

cpayne said:


> A huge congrats to Judi Carter and RockErin Red River Ruckus for winning the Amateur!
> 
> Chris


Holy Cow Judi and Red - way to go!!!!! Yipppppeeeeee.....

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Hey Judi......
WAY TO GO! ! ! CONGRATULATIONS !!!

Kathie and Rich
Sunflower Ret Club


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way To Go Ted!!!!! That is GREAT!!!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Way to go Judi and Red!!! That is awesome!!!

Aaron


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO0 TO RED AND JUDI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I CAN HARDLY WAIT TILL I GET TO MEET RED UP CLOSE AND PERSONAL NEXT YEAR--AND YOU, TOO, JUDI!!!

POMPOMS SHAKIN' SO MUCH THEY'RE WORN OUT!!!!! 

Suzanne B


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

How about the rest of the AM places! an Derby?
Way to go to the two winners.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Ted, you have to be on cloud nine these days, you have quite an awesome truck full, and week after week they bring it for you. Enjoy the ride.
Dave & Glenda


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Big CONGRATS Ted and Zowie. I get to watch him train at Cherylon's and enjoy seeing this ol' boy run.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

FOM said:


> Holy Cow Judi and Red - way to go!!!!! Yipppppeeeeee.....
> 
> Lainee, Flash and Bullet


WOW....Congratulations!!  ..going to have to send new pom poms to Suzanne!!!


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

Judi--congrats on the win.

Todd


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks everyone.

It has been a great ride so far ... and it's not over yet.

I just cannot tell you how wonderful it is to have the old man titled. He has had a lot of hard luck and has been laid up over 1/2 of his career. 

It means more to me to have him win with Dave running him and title ... than it did for me to finish the National with Buffy

He deserved the FC and now he has it.

And his brother, FC/AFC Sky Hy's Husker Power (Ace) cannot give him anymore crap

Ted


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Way to go Ted and Zowie...................Congrats on the FC..........

Congrats also out to Judi and Red...............keep it rollin'..........


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to Ted !!

Also to Tony and Sheril with Aspen for the 4th in the am.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Congratulations Ted And Zowie!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

WOW !!! Congratulations, Ted, and ..

FC AFC Freeridin Wowie Zowie..and Handler, Dave Rorem!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congratulations Ted!!!!

M


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Red, you rule, buddy! I am so happy for you and Judi! What a wonderful, wonderful accomplishment!

Woohoo!!!!!!
Gretchen


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> *Open Results*
> 
> 1) *FC*/AFC Freeridin Wowie Zowie; O: Shih, H: Rorem
> 
> ...


Congrats Ted, Joanne, Kent and Dave! Hope Dave didn't hurt his back carrying all those ribbons and trophies!


----------



## Vickie Lamb (Jan 6, 2003)

_*How special for the old man to title, he's been through so much...now maybe he can squeeze under the wire with one more point and wow'em in Morgan Hill. Way to go, Zowie...you deserve those letters *_


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Ted, Congrats to you and Dave. 

Do you know how many dogs are going to the National with Dave?

And do you know how many dogs are a point or two away from going?

I know that Dave has had a great year, but I'm not sure how many are super close.

Also are you running your dog in the National or is Dave?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Congrats to Red, my favorite rug, Judy and Kent. Great dog, great folks.

Also, congrats to Ted and his crew. 

Frank


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

mikebeadle said:


> Ted, Congrats to you and Dave.





mikebeadle said:


> Do you know how many dogs are going to the National with Dave?
> 
> And do you know how many dogs are a point or two away from going?
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure I am missing someone, but here is what I think Dave has:


The following dogs on Dave's truck are qualified:

Abby
Blue 
Buffy (out with cruciate)
Lilly 
Mootsie
Regi
Willie

The following have wins and need points

Homer
Nitro
Zowie
Yogi

I think the following have points and need wins

Ace
Ladd
Scraper


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

mikebeadle said:


> Also are you running your dog in the National or is Dave?
> 
> Thanks, Mike


I made the decision in January that I would run trials through September then stop and spend some time at home with my wife. I'll miss being in California, but I am enjoying being at home for a stretch.


So Dave will be running Mootsie, and hopefully, Zowie


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

cpayne said:


> A huge congrats to Judi Carter and RockErin Red River Ruckus for winning the Amateur!
> 
> Chris


Huge CONGRATULATIONS to Judi on the Blue for Red! Way to stick with it Judi!! 

Also, congratulations to Ted & Zowie.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

Anyone got the rest of the AM results?


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Congrats Ted on FC -- way to go !!!!!


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the warm wishes, this one finally brought me out of the closet as I have been a long time lurker. What a blast, Red was truly awsome.

Am placements:

1st - RockErin Red River Ruckus O/H Judi Carter
2nd - Bart's Pequeno ***** Cosmo O/H Philip Carson
3rd - Wham Bam's Just A Little Bit O/H Amy Hunt
4th - Close-Hauled to Windward O/H Roy Mackey
RJ - FC Taylorlab Downtown Dusty Brown O/H Dan Heard

Judi


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Well look who finally came out of the rafters! Outstanding Judi!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

I just saw this, Ted. CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Just last Saturday Judy was heartbroken that she was dropped in the land blind at Sooner. Even griped about giving this game up (yeah, sure). Well, she came to her senses thanks to her husband Kent. We trained on Wednesday and all of our dogs looked like crap. She again lamented about messing up her blinds and I told her that it was only a matter of time before she would get to the last series and place in one of these AA stakes. (I have said this MANY times).

How thrilled I was to hear all weekend about how well she and Red were doing. I just knew that this was going to be her day. What a great feeling to hear the news!

Congratulations, Judy. Congratulations, Red. And a big congratulations to husband Kent, who has to be the most loyal spouse, male or female, there ever was. Kent shoots and throws birds, goes to every trial...and watches. He is a key part of Team Red and a great guy.

Judy, Kent and Red, Nancy and I are very happy for you and VERY proud of you.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Big congrats to you Judi..."Red" is truly a special dog. You didn't have to wait on a "win" to come out of the closet and quit lurking. But what a way to come out!


----------

